# Scotty powerlock vs Scotty Rodmaster II



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, i'm about to purchase a rod holder for the front of my Revo but I cannot decide between the powerlock or the rodmaster.

Would appreciate some feedback, I use small spinning reel setups to target flatties, bream, Australian salmon. Nothing particulary huge. 
Cheers,


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This one.

http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equi ... holder.htm

The others are too bulky on a yak.


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm the scotty baitcaster #280 looks great, just like the other 2. Choices eh?
No closer to a decision yet.
On one hand the learned opinion of a Legendary member "Koich"
or
"Mingle" no doubt a black belt in the art yak fishing.


----------



## seajay69 (Nov 28, 2010)

Just fitted a scotty rodmaster to my quest also bought the extension to lift it a bit higher,i too found the power lock models to be a little bulky.It seems to work fine ,only negative is that it doesn,t lock to the rod but i use a leash anyway.All comes down to personal choice,all the best Carl


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive used Rodmasterfor rear mounted trolling with bigger rods instead of using rocket launchers.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I have both. The baitcaster gets left behind - it's tighter and trickier to get a rod in easily. In terms of the power lock being too big, I use them on a narrow SIK with little trouble. Also think about getting the 6" extension piece - just lifts things off the deck a bit.

I love the Scotty kit, it's all good.


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks heaps for all the good advice fellas  
Being able to post a question up on the site and getting a great range of points of view makes my choice so much easier.

Oh yea, I'm gonna go the Powerlock with a extension from Hooked1. Sweet!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i have been contempalting the triple scotty rod holders but i am having trouble justifying $250 plus
are the single holders reasonably cheap --- and where to get ---- in SA


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

eagle4031 said:


> i have been contempalting the triple scotty rod holders but i am having trouble justifying $250 plus
> are the single holders reasonably cheap --- and where to get ---- in SA


Heya eagle4031, like I said above I'm gonna buy my rod holders from the Hooked1 website in the USA, a lot of AKFF's seem to purchase stuff off that site and the Scotty single rod holders are approx $20.00 and my local store price is $80.00!

Last time I checked the Aussie dollar is buying US $1.07.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah - i have jsut been looking at that site -------------thanks

and a lot of guys like you recommend them - the price difference is huge - have to go that way - even thougn i prefer buying local
i guess i will support my local re fishing gear


----------

